# Установка пакета

## stydent15

Здравствуйте, подскажите как правильно установить пакет который я скачал вручную. архив tar(autounmask-0.21.tar.gz) я кинул в /usr/portage/distfiles/autounmask-0.21.tar.gz

пишу 

emerge autounmask 

безрезультатно.... 

Понимаю что наверное туплю по черному, но в гентуу от сили пару недель и никогда с линуксоидами не сталкивался, прошу помоч без лишних упреков... 

Вопрос относится не конкретно к этому архиву,а в общем, что бы я мог понять... в конкретном случае autounmask сам не качается почему то ,я скачал вручную с зеркала... далее как быт не знаю(

----------

## init3

Наверное стоит начать с поиска уверенности в том, что этот пакет тебе действительно нужен…

Признавайся: какой музей ограбил?

И немедленно верни машину времени на место (на ЛОР)!

```
$ man emerge

/unmask
```

----------

## stydent15

такс,почитав понял что теперь есть просто --autounmask которая не требует установки пакета отдельного ,типа встроенная фишка уже.

----------

